# I need your help creating Christmas Drag race



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Earlier in the year people at work talked me into bringing a track to work and I added some miniature horses to the tops of some AW TJet chassis and we had our own demented Kentucky Derby. Well, with Christmas coming they want to have Reindeer races, or something like that for Christmas. I have an AW drag race track so I may be able to use that, but I want to create something entertaining for a Christmas themed drag race. I thought about using convertible cars and put Santa and some elves in them or maybe hard top cars with Christmas trees tied to the tops. I thought I would throw it out to you creative guys to see what ideas I was missing. I also thought about Santas in sleighs. What else? This is for work so it has to be politically correct, otherwise it might be the three wise guys racing to the manger!

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Busch makes a Santa sleigh and reindeer in 1/87. They make several styles of Santa figures too.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Where are those sold?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Walther's is the distributor for most model railroad stuff. Check out their website.

http://www.walthers.com/

Your local hobby shop probably orders from Walther's.

You may find it on Walther's and then do a Google search to find it cheaper.

Send me a PM if you want more specifics.

Mike Cook


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Walthers seems to carry only Preiser Santa+sleigh+reindeer. They're going to be very small - true HO cars are much smaller than Tjets, and HO figures are small next to Tjets. Additionally, European HO figures are generally small and thin compared to American figures. I'd guess you couldn't do anything but set the whole sleigh-and-reindeer on top of a Tjet sized chassis. Or maybe flying through the air on top of a spring brass wire above the chassis. (I like that idea; maybe disguise the chassis under a snowdrift shell.) 

But they're also expensive, over $30 per.

Surely there's a much cheaper, larger toy Santa & Sleigh.

- D


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

How about an election year race? Put a bobble head of your favorite candidate on top of your car. Outcome determines actual president. Seriously the Christmas race would be fun!


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

You are right. It is Preiser and not Busch. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
I wrote:


> ... I'd guess you couldn't do anything but set the whole sleigh-and-reindeer on top of a Tjet sized chassis. Or maybe flying through the air on top of a spring brass wire above the chassis. (I like that idea; maybe disguise the chassis under a snowdrift shell.) ...


I got charmed by the idea of the flying sleigh, so here's a concept drawing of the flying Santa on a Tjet chassis. The sleigh is a pic of the Preiser model, but the relative sizes are just a best guess.










The springy flexible wire epoxies to the bottom of the sleigh, and the
whatsit tree between the reindeer for support at two points. It attaches to the rear screw point on the chassis. It not only lets the sleigh be flying without any illusion-destroying vertical rod underneath it, but the springiness will cause the sleigh to oscillate up and down as the chassis moves along. You may have to do some testing with wire of various diameters to get the right amount of motion.

Hey! A late thought. You could even disguise the wire by gluing some polyfill cushion-stuffing to the sleigh and running it down to glue around the wire, so it looks like a cloud.

Cheers.

-- D


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if doing that wth a tjet, you will want to add weights or magnets to the car I would think.

but cool idea


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I also realized I could add a tiny Christmas tree to the roof of my vibe station wagon. What else can I do?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Please post any Christmas related slot car photos you have. I need help on this one.

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I did a charity event about 10 years ago at Christmas time and we sold track time to raise funds. I used 1/32 scale for visibility. I did a couple of Scaley NASCARs up with paint and paper stickers in the seasonal theme.



















We raised $300 in an evening and everyone had a blast.

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Check out cake decorating supply stores. I bought two Santa's with sleigh and reindeer to put Santa on an HO train.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Great ideas! Totally missed the cake decoration idea.

Thank you,
Old Blue


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

nice stuff:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm taking my drag strip to work this week for our holiday party. I found this sleigh at hobby lobby. With a little work with the Dremel it fits on an AW 4 gear chassis. " Frankin-Sleigh".


----------

